# how do i get two tables in frontpage that are seperate from the other?



## blackecho (Oct 28, 2003)

ok, when i use frontpage and make two tables, side by side, and place an image in the left cell and text in the right one, the other side always changes if i do something on the other side. for example, i put a picture in the right cell, and a short paragraph in the next, if i try to put the text in the middle the picture on the left will also move to the middle. if i try to put the text at the top, the image will move to the top. same thing for bottom. i'm using frontpage 2003. any ideas how to get this to stop? thanks!


----------



## punjabian263 (Mar 14, 2003)

blackecho, please paste your code here, how you are working.


----------



## blackecho (Oct 28, 2003)

New Page 2




When

I

press

enter

on

this

side I moves my text on the right side when I don't want it to.I want this side to be independent from the other side. Like 
I would like to have my text at the top, instead of being controlled by the 
other side of the table.  

There ya go. If you view the code in Frontpage or another html editor, you'll see the message that I left and my problem. Thanks!


----------



## Loppy (Jun 5, 2004)

Done

New Page 2




When I press enter on this side It moves my text on the right 
side when I don't want it to.I want this side to be independent from the other side. Like 
I would like to have my text at the top, instead of being controlled by the 
other side of the table.


----------



## punjabian263 (Mar 14, 2003)

blackecho you are still confusing me, 


> When I press enter on this side It moves my text on the right
> side when I don't want it to


then you have written


> I want this side to be independent from the other side. Like
> I would like to have my text at the top, instead of being controlled by the
> other side of the table


you first wrote


> place an image in the left cell and text in the right one,


you can do this in this way

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Untitled</title>
</head>
<body>
<html>

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en-us">
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0">
<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>New Page 2</title>
</head>

<body>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111" width="100%" id="AutoNumber1">
<tr>
<td width="50%"><img src="sample.jpg" alt="image is here"></td>
<td width="50%"> <textarea cols="60" rows="100" >$ I want this side to be independent from the other side. Like 
I would like to have my text at the top, instead of being controlled by the 
other side of the table.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="50%">&nbsp;</td>
<td width="50%">&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## punjabian263 (Mar 14, 2003)

> place an image in the left cell and text in the right one,


you can add image in first cell and text in the next cell in this way


```
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][IMG alt="image is here"]sample.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
[TD] $ I want this side to be independent from the

other side. Like 
I would like to have my text at the top, instead of being controlled by the 
other side of the table.[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD] [/TD]
[TD] [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[code]
```


----------

